# Faster Channel Change Achieved



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

HR24-500, 1080p HDTV

I increased channel change speed by turning native off and unchecking all resolutions except 1080p.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, of course you should be having greater speed as the DVR is handling all of the upscaling and there is no wait for the TV to do the HDMI Handshake and then do the Scaling/Deinterlacing.

Congratulations.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Many of us have known that for a very long time and its been posted a lot....HDMI handshake to change resolutions takes time...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Many of us have known that for a very long time and its been posted a lot....HDMI handshake to change resolutions takes time...


Well, there is Always going to be the HDMI Handshake but then the TV Has to do the Upscaling/DeInterlacing and that is what takes Extra Time!!!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

And depending on your TV 1080p may not have been the best choice.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> And depending on your TV 1080p may not have been the best choice.


I WANT MORE,
Our TV is a 2012 Sony KDL-46HX750. Please comment.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

Shouldn't 1080i and 1080p both be selected? 1080i for television programs and 1080p only for those PPV movies available in that resolution.


----------



## RockinRay (Oct 7, 2007)

T-Mac said:


> Shouldn't 1080i and 1080p both be selected? 1080i for television programs and 1080p only for those PPV movies available in that resolution.


+1 - this is the way I have my set done. I do not know??? Maybe straight 1080P is better???


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If your HDTV Display has a Native 1080P Display then having the DVR Upconvert the Signal to 1080P would work and then you wouldn't have to wait as long when performing Channel Changes.

However, if you think your HDTV Display does a Better Job of Scaling/Deinterlacing then the DVR does, then you would select 720P, 1080I and 1080P and Select Native On and pass those Resolutions thru to the HDTV Display Device so it can do the Scaling/Deinterlacing of the source signal.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

1953 said:


> turning native off and unchecking all resolutions except 1080p.


I've been using this on my HR20-100 with a Sony 1080p Rear Projection and it works great. No issues.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've found that native looks a lot better.

Also, with FIOS the HDMI handshake only occurs when the TV needs to change resolutions. So changing from a 1080i to 1080i channel is instantaneous even in native mode. I wonder why D* doesn't do something like that? Hardware limitation?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Richierich said:


> If your HDTV Display has a Native 1080P Display then having the DVR Upconvert the Signal to 1080P would work and then you wouldn't have to wait as long when performing Channel Changes.


The problem is....
The DVR doesn't upconvert anything to 1080p.
It will output 1080p/24 if the content is that.
With only 1080p selected as a resolution [since at least one must be selected] all other programing that isn't 1080p/24, is outputted in 1080i.

As I mentioned to the OP in another thread, 720p/60 HD is going to be upscaled and interlaced, so: the advantage of 720p features the highest temporal (motion) resolution possible under the ATSC and DVB standards, will be lost
1080i/60: A frame of 1080i video consists of two fields which resolve to 1920×540 pixels each, and whose horizontal lines are intertwined (that is, interlaced).
So in fact it's 1080/30, and you've just thrown out half of the frames of the 720p/60 signal.

What is most important to a viewer will vary, so everyone should find the settings to give them what they prefer.
Faster channel changing, or better picture quality on more channels.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> I've found that native looks a lot better.
> 
> Also, with FIOS the HDMI handshake only occurs when the TV needs to change resolutions. So changing from a 1080i to 1080i channel is instantaneous even in native mode. I wonder why D* doesn't do something like that? Hardware limitation?


I'd bet it has more to do with HDCP.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What I don't like is how my H21-100 HDMI talks to my 40" Westinghouse TV in our lower level family room. I don't have the same experience in the upstairs living room with an HR24-200 and Samsung 42" plasma.

On the H21 with Westinghouse 1080p LCD I get this-
No matter what channel I change to, a blue display shows in the upper right from Westinghouse saying 720p, then it switches to 1080i (if its a 1080i channel). Also SD channels upconvert to 720p and I can see annoying closed caption lines at the top edge of the screen. Wouldn't be a problem if DIY network was broadcast in HD...

720p, 1080i, 1080p checked, Native On. If I'm going from 720p to 720p channel, it shouldnt have to handshake. If I'm going from 1080i to 1080i channel it shouldn't be changing to 720p for a second, then back to 1080i. This is where some of the speed issues are coming from, and this TV is just very verbose about displaying on screen when a resolution changes.

Now my HR24-200 is connected to a 720p Samsung Plasma. That has 720p and 1080i selected with Native on. The Samsung does have a little bit of a delay changing channels but its not too bad because its not very verbose about it. It will only tell you the resolution if I pick up the Samsung remote and push info. 

I may just turn native off and only pick 1080i for that Westinghouse TV. Its a cheap 40" set anyway so I bet the difference in scalers between that and the H21-100 are slim. I like Native on my Samsung though because 720p channels look better. It has a pretty good scaler and it does not show closed caption lines at the top of the screen on SD channels.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cypherx said:


> What I don't like is...


That much like my Vizio, which I don't use native and have only one resolution selected.
My Sony is the one I use native and all resolutions selected.

[again] there isn't one setting fits everyone and everything.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> I've found that native looks a lot better.
> 
> Also, with FIOS the HDMI handshake only occurs when the TV needs to change resolutions. So changing from a 1080i to 1080i channel is instantaneous even in native mode. I wonder why D* doesn't do something like that? Hardware limitation?


That's the way DirecTV does...but here's the weird thing... It needs to have been tuned to the channel once after a reset to "remember" it's resolution. Example...I happen to do a reset Friday night and I'm watching ESPN HD in 720. I turn to A&E and it switches and locks to 720. The DVR now "remembers" A&E and ESPN are 720 so if I now go between the two there's no more resolution adjusting.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

1953 said:


> I feel quite foolish. Tonight I discovered our Sony KDL-46HX750 does not upscale the resolution so obviously it is up to the DTV HR24-500 to handle upscaling. Many have suggested checking only 1080p while one other member has suggested it better to check both 720p & 1080p.
> 
> Sorry, but being a bit dim I still remain somewhat bewildered. This is my final repeative question on this subject. Is it best to check 720p & 1080p or check only 1080p? Personally, my head is swimming from getting use to the changes between my old and new Sony HDTV'S.
> 
> The way I see things it is better to do whatever it takes to understand rather than save face and make the wrong decision. I believe I could write my own "How to be a dummy for dummies." book.


There isn't "one right answer".
"For me", I want the have the image displayed with as little "molesting" as possible.
1080p only comes from DirecTV with PPV.
All the other HD channels are either 1080i or 720p, so "something" will be done to these to fit the full screen on your TV.
I want the DirecTV receiver to send the signal to my Sony TV and let the TV do what it would just like it does when I'm using an antenna.
This means 1080i "I think" gets displayed without interlacing because the TV seems to remove it.
The 720p is upscaled to fit the display, but doesn't have its scan type or rate changed.

With only 1080p selected, everything that isn't 1080p is being sent as 1080i, whether it started that way or not.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Like VOS I too want as little image molesting as possible. In my Home Theater Room I'm using a Sony XBR-65HX929 HDTV, a Sony STR-DA5600ES receiver, and a HR24-500. Native is on and all resolutions are selected. Channel changes between HD channels takes 2-3 seconds. Channel changes between HD and SD channels takes 3-5 seconds. The same applies to the equipment I'm using in my Family Entertainment Room (Sony KDL-55HX729 HDTV, Sony STR-DN1020 receiver, and a HR24-500). For me the time lapse between channel changes is acceptable..


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Like VOS I too want as little image molesting as possible. In my Home Theater Room I'm using a Sony XBR-65HX929 HDTV, a Sony STR-DA5600ES receiver, and a HR24-500. Native is on and all resolutions are selected. Channel changes between HD channels takes 2-3 seconds. Channel changes between HD and SD channels takes 3-5 seconds. The same applies to the equipment I'm using in my Family Entertainment Room (Sony KDL-55HX729 HDTV, Sony STR-DN1020 receiver, and a HR24-500). For me the time lapse between channel changes is acceptable..


After trying out numerous resolution settings I agree with both of you. With native on and all resolutions checked looks like the Sony's image is at its best.

It's going to be a great Saturday!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This means 1080i "I think" gets displayed without interlacing because the TV seems to remove it.
> The 720p is upscaled to fit the display, but doesn't have its scan type or rate changed.
> 
> With only 1080p selected, everything that isn't 1080p is being sent as 1080i, whether it started that way or not.


VOS your 1080I Signal will be Deinterlaced to 1080P if your Display is 1080P Capable. If you send it a 720P Signal it will Upconvert it again to 1080P.

So I do as you do and let my 1080P HDTV Display Device do the Upconversion and Deinterlacing if necessary so I end up with a beautiful 1080P Picture.

It all depends upon whether you DVR or your HDTV Display Device Upconverts and Deinterlaces Better.

If you have a higher quaility (perhaps more expensive HDTV) then it will probably have a Better Scaler in it and I would go with the HDTV doing the Upconversion and Deinterlacing.

However, if you have a cheaper HDTV Display and it's Scaler isn't as good as your Directv DVR then I would go with the DVR.

Again you have to try it out to see which one will do the better job.

If the HDTV Display is doing the Upconversion & Deinterlacing there will be a longer hesitation when changing channels along with having to wait for the HDMI Handshake.

As far as Signal Molestation goes it will be done either by your DVR or the HDTV if it needs to be Upscaled or Upconverted/Deinterlaced so it is just a matter of which Device does the Better Job of Upscaling the Signal.


----------



## ktm250 (May 22, 2010)

Just a quick comment here. I had a directv service guy here yesterday for a problem with my hr24-500, having to do with the box and my tv handshaking. Of course the first thing he looked at was native mode and stated that Directv tells u native should never be turned on. He gave me some lame reason for that but of course this did nothing to fix my problem and he got very snippy when I told him that this would not fix the problem. Just a side note, these service guys amaze me in how they come in your home and act like there rocket scientists and that u are a total idiot when it comes to these systems. I did get the last laugh when he ended up doing what I told him to do and it fixed my problem. Anyway back to the topic, they say never to turn native on.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ktm250 said:


> Just a quick comment here. I had a directv service guy here yesterday for a problem with my hr24-500, having to do with the box and my tv handshaking. Of course the first thing he looked at was native mode and stated that Directv tells u native should never be turned on. He gave me some lame reason for that but of course this did nothing to fix my problem and he got very snippy when I told him that this would not fix the problem. Just a side note, these service guys amaze me in how they come in your home and act like ther rocket scientists and that u are a total idiot when it comes to these systems. I did get the last laugh when he ended up doing what I told him to do and it fixed my problem. Anyway back to the topic, they say never to turn native on.


Makes you wonder why they say that yet continue to turn out receivers with the option of using native on/off. I have always used native on with all my receivers and have never had a problem. As for the "rocket scientists techs" I love the look of bewilderment they have when I show them the Misc. Options selection in the Settings & Help menu.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ktm250 said:


> Just a quick comment here. I had a directv service guy here yesterday for a problem with my hr24-500, having to do with the box and my tv handshaking. Of course the first thing he looked at was native mode and stated that Directv tells u native should never be turned on. He gave me some lame reason for that but of course this did nothing to fix my problem and he got very snippy when I told him that this would not fix the problem. Just a side note, these service guys amaze me in how they come in your home and act like there rocket scientists and that u are a total idiot when it comes to these systems. I did get the last laugh when he ended up doing what I told him to do and it fixed my problem. Anyway back to the topic, they say never to turn native on.





MysteryMan said:


> Makes you wonder why they say that yet continue to turn out receivers with the option of using native on/off. I have always used native on with all my receivers and have never had a problem. As for the "rocket scientists techs" I love the look of bewilderment they have when I show them the Misc. Options selection in the Settings & Help menu.


While "Rocket Scientists" they're not, you should look at it from their position. They've "been trained" to work with something most haven't a clue how it works.
Normally customers don't know more about things than they do. "After all" they've been trained.
Now "the training" is so limited, that in most cases they only get to be installers and anything that would be anywhere near "a tech", they've had to learn on their own.

While turning native off didn't help your problem, there was a slight chance that it might have.
This is the type of "learning" they get. Someone does "something", sees a change, so it then becomes "the fix", but no one ever grasps what was what, so it turns into a myth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While "Rocket Scientists" they're not, you should look at it from their position. They've "been trained" to work with something most haven't a clue how it works.
> Normally customers don't know more about things than they do. "After all" they've been trained.
> Now "the training" is so limited, that in most cases they only get to be installers and anything that would be anywhere near "a tech", they've had to learn on their own.
> 
> ...


Doesn't take much for useless info to imprint itself on people's minds and become reality. Just repetition and a knowing attitude. And folks desperate for an answer, any answer.

By the way, I've always had Native On on every HR I've had.

Rich


----------

